# Antelope Dog



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The recent Border Collie thread got me lookin' through some old photographs. We had a Border Collie that had an affinity for chasing antelope, eating antelope scraps, and getting into the antelope hero shots.

I don't know whether to put this in Dogs or Big Game, but here's a little tribute to a fine dog and some typical Wyoming antelope.

'85 - my youngest son's first antelope









'86 - One of these goats is my wifes, and it's a dandy.


















'89









'92









'93 - my dad's only antelope The dog disappeared a few weeks after this picture was taken. My dad left us a month or so after that.









A cool dog. I'll try to dig out some more pics of her and antelope later.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The pup likes the goats. Nice.


----------

